# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  نظرات في كتاب «الـمنار» للشاعر المرحوم عبد المالك البلغيثي

## بديعي

نظرات في كتاب «الـمنار»


أولا: الخزانة العلمية الصبيحية:
من الخزانات والمكتبات الرائدة في المغرب في منتصف القرن العشرين وفي مطلع الألفية الثالثة، إشعاعها يؤكد حضورها في مختلف الجامعات المغربية، وريادتها تتحدث عنها المؤسسات العلمية والثقافية في جميع الأوساط، يستفيد من ذخائرها الباحثون والطلبة، اختاروها لما تضمه بين رفوفها من زاد علمي متنوع، فقها وحديثا وأدبا ولغة ودواوين شعرية وغيرها، فضاؤها يغري بالبحث والدرس، ومحافظها والقائم على شؤونها منذ يوم التأسيس الأول ـ رحمه الله الحاج عبدالله الصبيحي ـ من الرجال الأكفاء الذين يحسنون التسيير والإدارة، فلا يمكن لزائر الخزانة وإن كان عابرا إلا أن يعود إليها لاقتعاد كرسي بها لما للمحافظ من سلطة قوية على اجتذاب القارئ إليها، بلطفه وحسن استقباله وترحيبه بل مساعدة الباحث على العثور على بغيته وكأنه صاحب العمل العلمي، اكتسب الأستاذ عبدالله الصبيحي تجربة عالية وخبرة متميزة في فن التعامل مع الطلبة والباحثين وعلى التواصل مع الأكفاء من الأساتذة والجامعيين، مما جعل مكتبه بالخزانة العلمية العامرة منتدى للباحثين والأساتذة من جامعات عديدة، يتجاذبون أطراف الحديث في المواضيع العلمية والأدبية والفلسفية والدينية وكأنهم على موعد، فكان المجلس حلقات مفيدة لكل زائر وكل باحث، كثيرا ما كنت أجد المتعة والفائدة في مثل هذا المجلس فحظيت بمجالسة شيوخ وعلماء وكتاب لهم باع طويل في مجالات تخصصهم، ولهم حضور في السوح الفكرية والأدبية والدينية وغيرها، لذا يسعدني ويشرفني أن أشارك في نشاط أدبي للخزانة العلمية الصبيحية في إطار الأسبوع الثقافي لجمعية سلا المستقبل، منوهة بحرصها على الوفاء لثلاثة شيوخ لهم حضور في مدينة سلا ولهم قامتهم المديدة في الثقافة المغربية، وهم الأستاذ المحافظ عبدالله الصبيحي والأستاذ المؤرخ محمد حجي والأستاذ عبدالمالك البلغيثي.
محمد بن الطيب الصبيحي: باشا مدينة سلا ومؤسس الخزانة العلمية الصبيحية بعد أن حبسها على طلبة العلم: يقول عنه عبدالمالك البلغيثي في كتابه المنار» ص 174:
كان منزله منتدى العلماء والأدباء، لا يمر عالم من العلماء المغاربة وغيرهم بمدينة سلا إلا ويستدعيه ويقوم بتكريمه وإنزاله بالمنزلة اللائقة به في احتفالات متكررة يستدعي لها علماء البلد والأشراف والأعيان، وهذا شيء عرف به لدى الخاص والعام، وأكبر أثر خلفه هو تلك البناية التي جعلها خزانة لكتبه الهائلة النادرة الوجود.. وتوجد الآن بساحة الشهداء من مدينة سلا، يتوارد عليها العلماء والأدباء وطلاب المعرفة للاطلاع على ما حوته من نفائس الكتب وآثار العلماء، وقام ولده الشهم العبقري السيد الحاج عبدالله بالزيادة فيها حجما وكتبا، فأصبحت بحق موردا علميا ومفخرة لهذا البلد المحبوب، جزاه الله خيرا وأعانه».
ولهذه الاستمرارية نتمثل بقول الشاعر:
عهود من الآبا توارثها الأبنا
بنوا مجدها، لكن بنوهم لها أبنى
وقل الآخر:
وينشأ ناشئ الفتيان فينا
على مـــــا كـــــــان عــــــــوّده أبـــــــــــــ  ـــوه

الثاني: الشاعر عبدالمالك البلغيثي: من شعراء المغرب المعاصرين، وهو ابن العلامة القاضي الشاعر أحمد بن المأمون البلغيثي، وهو أحد أعلام المغرب ترجم لنفسه في كتاب الأدب العربي في المغرب الأقصى لمحمد بن العباس القباج، يقول: «ولدت بفاس سنة 1322ـ 1904 ، وبها نشأت وقرأت الكتاب العزيز على أستاتذة أجلة، ثم انتقلت الى الرباط عندما تولى والدي عضوية مجلس الاستئناف ودخلت مدرسة أبناء الأعيان، وفي الرباط كنت أحضر مجالس السادة الأعلام وأقتطفت من رياض معلوماتهم ما تشتهيه الأعين وتلذه الأرواح»، «عمل كاتبا بالوزارة الأولى سنة 1947، كما تقلب في عدة مناصب إدارية. وفيما يبدو فهو ما يزال حيا، يقطن حي الزيات بفاس، وهو ابن مائة وثمان سنوات (108) بالحساب الهجري، ومائة وخمس سنوات بالحساب الميلادي.
تحدث عن عبدالمالك البلغيثي الأستاذ إدريس بن الماحي في كتابه: «معجم المطبوعات المغربية» ص 40 ، فقال: «أديب كاتب، شاعر مجيد، يحسن علم التوقيت والحساب والجغرافيا والتصوير ومبادئ العلوم الحديثة، درس بالقرويين، ثم بمدرسة أبناء الأعيان بالدارالبيضاء، تعاطي أول الأمر خطة الشهادة بفاس، أي كان عدلا، ثم انتقل إلى خطة الكتابة بالصدارة العظمى، وهو الآن ـ أي في عهد الاستقلال ـ كاتب ممتاز برآسة الحكومة».
والشيخ الآن أصم، طريح الفراش، له ثلاثة دواوين شعرية مطبوعة هي «باقة شعر» ، و «راح الأرواح» و «أغاريد شحرور».

الثالث: كتاب المنار: لاشك في أن مشاكل الطبع والنشر مشاكل مزمنة في المغرب، عانى منها القدامى ويعاني منها المعاصرون، إذ افتقاد دور نشر وطنية تهتم بنشر مؤلفات الأدباء الأعلام والشعراء والأفذاذ، يشكل عائقا كبيرا في رواج المؤلفات الفكرية والأدبية، وهنا لابد من الإشارة الى دور الخزانة العلمية الصبيحية في نشر مؤلفات من الأهمية بمكان خاصة ما لها علاقة بمدينة سلا، والتنويه بذلك، منها، الإتحاف الوجيز لمؤرخ سلا محمد بن علي الدكالي وحققه الأستاذ مصطفى بوشعراء، وصدر في طبعتين، وبيوتات مدينة سلا لجان كوستي وترجمة بلقاسم عشاش وتحقيق وتعليق الأستاذة نجاة المريني، وكتاب السلسل العذب للحضرمي وحققه الأستاذ مصطفى النجار وابن الخطيب في سلا لجعفر الناصري وأشرف على إعداده للنشر الأستاذ محمد حجي وتحفة الزائر بمناقب الحاج أحمد بن عاشر لأحمد بن عاشر الحافي وحققه الأستاذ مصطفى بوشعراء، وسلا أولى حاضرتي أبي رقراق للأستاذ عبد العزيز بنعبد الله، والنوازل الفقهية للعلامة أحمد الجريري وحققه الأستاذ مصطفى النجار، ومعجم إرجاع الدارج في المغرب إلى حظيرة أصله العربي لأحمد الصبيحي وأعده للنشر الأستاذ محمد حجي، وأخيرا كتاب المنار للشاعر عبد المالك البلغيثي، وقبل ذلك عمل الأستاذ محمد حجي على الإشراف على إعداد فهرس الخزانة العلمية الصبيحية بسلا وصدر ضمن منشورات معهد المخطوطات العربية بالكويت سنة 1985.
لذا لم يتردد الشاعر عبد المالك البلغيثي في إرسال كتابه «المنار» مع خطاب إلى محافظ الخزانة للعمل على طبعه ونشره، وفي ذلك فائدة كما يقول البلغيثي: «فيجعله يتجول خارج الخزانة وينال الشهرة والتقدير بعنايتكم وكرمكم الموروث عن آبائكم المقدسين» وكان ذلك بتاريخ 24 يناير 1995.
ولم تمر السنة إلا والكتاب بين يدي الأستاذ محمد حجي ليراجعه وبعده للنشر، وأكمل عمله في 26 أكتوبر 1995، وكتب له مقدمة مفادها ما للمنار من قيمة أدبية باعتباره مختارات شعرية لشعراء فترة زمنية محددة هي أواخر القرن الهجري الثالث عشر وصدر الرابع عشر «ممن اشتهروا بقرض الشعر سجية وتعبيرا عن مشاعرهم وإحساساتهم في جدهم وهزلهم ومجونهم أو في مساجلاتهم ومنافراتهم بقصد الإثارة والرد» ص5.
ويشير المؤلف في الترجمة التي كتبها لنفسه وصدرت في كتاب القباج كما سبقت الإشارة إلى أن له تأليفا «جمع فيه كمية وافرة من أدباء المغرب ضمنتهم في تأليف سميته» المنار «ولازال تحت يد التنقيح وعن قريب يصدر بحول الله»121/2، وكان ذلك سنة 1926، لذا فقد كان تأليف المنار سنة 1926، والمؤلف في ريعان الشباب لم يتجاوز الثانية والعشرين من عمره، وعلى الرغم من قوله: «وعن قريب يصدر«فإن الكتاب لم يخرج من مبيضته كما يذكر في آخر صفحة من الكتاب إلا سنة 1993»، وبهذا تتأكد الملاحظة السابقة حول أزمة الطبع والنشر في المغرب، لقد بقي هذا الكتاب «المنار» أزيد من تسع وستين سنة ليصل إلى الخزانة العلمية الصبيحية، وأزيد من تسع وسبعين سنة ليصل إلى أيدي القارئ في طبعة أنيقة بفضل جهود محافظ الخزانة الأستاذ أحمد الصبيحي وشقيقه الأستاذ أمين ليحملا مشعل السيد الوالد عبد الله الصبيحي، يقول محافظ الخزانة: «وهاهو المنار يخرج اليوم في حلة قشيبة ترضي كلا من المؤلف والناشر، وحقّ لهما أن يهتما بإعداد الكتاب وطبعه، فهو سجل لنصوص شعرية ونثرية تبلور الصداقة المتينة بين الأسرتين البلغيتية والصبيحية منذ أزيد من قرن من الزمان» مقدمة الكتاب ص9. وبإنجاز طبع كتاب «المنار» يكون الأبناء قد حرصوا على تنفيذ وصية الوالد الحاج عبد الله الصبيحي الذي كان قد وعد الشاعر البلغيثي منذ سنوات بطبع كتابه ونشره ضمن منشورات الخزانة العلمية الصبيحية.
كتاب «المنار» إذن كتاب اختيارات انتقاها الشاعر البلغيثي بعناية وأوردها كما سمع أصحابها ينشدونها، بل أكثر من ذلك يقول: «كنت رسول شعر وأنا صغير السن» ويضيف قائلا: «وقد أسميت هذا التأليف المنار لينير الطريق إلى التعرف على هؤلاء الشعراء» ص14.
وكتب الاختيارات قديمة في تاريخ التأليف العربي، إذ يعمد المهتمون بالشعر ورواته إلى تجميع ما يروقهم ويعجبهم ويعملون على تأليفه في مجاميع تنسب إليهم، من ذلك «المفضليات للضبي والأصمعيات للأصمعي» وبهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس لابن عبد البر النمري القرطبي، المقتطف من أزاهر الطرف لابن سعيد الأندلسي ومجموع الطُّرف وجامع الظرف للفاسي، وكلها مختارات تكشف عن ثقافة الجامع وعلو كعبه في اللغة والأدب وحسن اختياره للأشعار، كما يقول الشاعر:
قد عرفناك باختيارك إذ كا ن دليلا على اللبيب اختياره
كتاب «المنار» مجموع اختيارات شعرية لمجموعة من الشعراء من فاس والرباط وسلا ومكناس، ولأغلبهم علاقات بوالد الشاعر عبد المالك البلغيثي القاضي الأديب أحمد بن المامون البلغيثي، إضافة إلى قطع نثرية وتعريف مختصر بالمترجم له وعلاقته بالشعراء الآخرين.
تتضمن هذه المختارات الشعرية نصوصا جميلة في أغراض الشعر العربي من غزل ومديح سلطاني ومديح نبوي ووصف ورثاء وهجاء ومجون وإخوانيات وغيرها، إضافة إلى ما حفلت به الساحة الأدبية في فترة تأليف الكتاب بموضوع طريف وقديم هو المساجلات الشعرية، حيث كان الشعر وسيلة للتواصل والخطاب بين الشعراء في المجالس التي كانت عبارة عن منتديات أدبية يومية أو أسبوعية يتبارى فيها الشعراء الأصدقاء منها نادى الباشا الصبيحي بمدينة سلا ونادى المؤرخ عبد الله الجراري ونادى الأديب أحمد جسوس بمدينة الرباط وغيرهم.
والمساجلات الشعرية عبارة عن قصائد بين شاعرين أو أكثر تدور حول نفس الموضوع، ينتظمها بحر عروضي واحد وقافية واحدة، وبها يثبت الشاعر براعته في فن الشعر وقدرته على مجاراة من بعث إليه بالقصيدة ليجيبه ويساجله، ومن الذين أورد الشاعر البلغيتي مساجلاتهم والده الأديب أحمد بن المأمون البلغيتي والطيب عواد وجسوس ولُبريس وبوجندار والشاعر المطبوع وغيرهم.
وقد بلغ عدد الشعراء الذين ورد ذكرهم في كتاب المنار ستةوثلاثين شاعرا مغربيا؛ وكلهم معاصرون، كان الشعر وسيلة للتواصل بينهم سواء تعلق الأمر بالإخوانيات أو المساجلات، وشاعرا لبنانيا وآخر سوريا. ومن شعراء المنار والد المؤلف أحمد بن المأمون البلغيثي وباشا سلا محمد الصبيحي والناظر أحمد الصبيحي صاحب الرحلة الحجازية والشاعر عبد الله القباج والمؤرخ بوجندار ومحمد بن المفضل غريط وإدريس السناني المعروف بالحنش وجسوس والبيضاوي الشنجيطي وغيرهم من الأسماء، وقد اجتهد المؤلف في جمع شتات قصائد
كثيرة في كتابه «المنار»، وأكثرها غير متوفر في ديوان أو مجموع لم يحظ بدراسة أو تحقيق، وهنا لابد من الإشارة الى شعراء حظيت أشعارهم بعناية الباحثين فجمعوها وحققوها وكانت موضوعا لرسائل جامعية، كشعر القباج، وشعر البيضاوي الشنجيطي وشعر المكي البطاوري كما تجب الإشارة الى ديوان الأديب أحمد بن المامون البلغيثي «تنسيم عبير الأشعار بتسنم ثغور الأشعار»، وديوان «اليمن الوافر الوفي» لعبد الرحمن بن زيدان، وديوان باشا سلا محمد الصبيحي وقد كتبه بخط يده وهو موجود بالخزانة الصبيحية.
وشعراء سلا الذين عنى بهم الكتاب سبعة هم: باشا سلا محمد الصبيحي والناظر أحمد الصبيحي، والطيب عواد والطيب بن خضراء وأبو بكر حركات وعبد الله القباج، والأديب والد المؤلف أحمد بن المأمون المقيم بمدينة سلا فترة طويلة من حياته عندما كان عضوا بمحكمة الاستئناف الشرعي بالرباط، وكانت له علاقة متينة بباشا سلا، وله محكيات معه سجل بعضها رواية عن المحافظ عبدالله الصبيحي الأستاذ أحمد التوفيق في روايته «جارات أبي موسى» والتي تدور أحداثها بمدينة سلا، كما سجل بعض أحداثها عن المؤرخ محمد حجي، وقد كنت شاهدة عيان على هذه المرويات وسجلت بعض الإشارات فيما كتبته عن هذه الرواية. كما يضم المنار أخبار شعراء من فاس والرباط ومكناس وغيرها من المدن المغربية.
ومن الشعر الجميل الذي اختاره المؤلف الغزليات التي برع فيها الفقهاء والشيوخ والقضاة، ومنهم والد المؤلف قاضي القضاة، فقد أورد له قصائد جميلة في الغزل، منها ما نظمه على طريقه القدامى بالحديث عن الحادي والطريق الى أن يصل الى الحبيبة ومنها ما بدأه مباشرة بصوفها وذكر شوقه اليها، يقول الشاعر القاضي الأديب: ص 21

بدت لي ترنو بالعيون الفواتر
ولكن لها في القلب وقع البواتر
بدت لي وفي قلبي المعني بحبها
لواعج أشواق كبحر الهواجر
مهاة لها النفس النفيسة إذا عنت
وهل عنت يوما لغير الحرائر
بها شغفي نام وفي ذل حبها
أرى عز قدري بين أهل المفاخر
رسولة حسن قد دعت لجمالها
بآية سلب للنهى والخواطر
دعتنا فآمنا، وإنا لنرتجي
ثوابا على الإيمان رفع الستائر
فيا سعد من يحظى برؤية وجهها
ويا بعد من أولته كشحة هاجر
فقد طالما عاينت بعد مزارها
وبتُّ أراعي شبهها في الدياجر
أعلل نفسي كلما طار نحوها
فؤادي، بأن طيفها اليوم زائري

يتحدث عن لوعته وعن حبه وعن جمالها وتمنعها وعن أمله أن يزوره خيالها أو طيفها فقط في المنام، وللشاعر قصائد أخرى في المديح النبوي والسلطاني وفي المساجلات مع غيره من الشعراء، من ذلك مساجلة دارت بينه وبين الشاعر الطيب عواد، فقد أرسل الطيب عواد مقطوعة شعرية الى البلغيثي المقيم بمدينة سلا عندما استضافه بعض أصدقائه بالرباط، قال عواد: ص 37

أيا من حل منطقة الرباط
حلولا في انشراح وانبساط
وأصبح في زواياه مقيما
ومغتبطا به أي اغتباط
تركت سلا على البلدان تشكو
البعاد بعيد غاية الأرتباط
رعاك الله دمت أخا سرور
رفيع القدر في ألهى بساط
بنقل خطاك من «بال توان
وحلِّ اسي أنسك من رباط

يقول المؤلف فأجابه مولانا الوالد بقوله: ص 37، 38

أيا من لي به حسن ارتباط
ومن علياهُ عاليةُ المناط
لعمرك ما سلوت سلا ولكن
دعا داعي الضرورة للرباط

أقمت بها رجاء منال قصد
وأرجع في حماكم ذا نشاط
فكان كما وجدت بفضل ربي
وعن قرب أعود بلا تباطي 
ولكن لم يطب لي فيه أنس
وأنت مبوأ تلك الشواطي
وكيف يطيب دونكم انشراح
ولي في قربكم أي اغتباط
بقيت على ممر الهر تدعو
لأنس وانشراح وانبساط

نلاحظ هنا أن المقطوعتين في الشوق، من بحر عروضي واحد هو البحر الوافر «مفاعلتن «مفاعلتن فعولن»، وأن المقطوعتين اعتمدتا حرف الطاء رويا، وألف الردف، وهو حرف مد ساكن يسبق الروي «انبساط، المناط، اغتباط، نشاط، الرباط، الشواطئ الخ «وكل الأبيات يجب أن تتبع هذا الشكل من النظام في حروف القافية.
وهكذا هو الشأن بالنسبة لكل القصائد والمقطوعات التي كانت عبارة عن مساجلات بين شعراء كتاب المنار، بين البلغيثي وبوجندار الرباط، بينه وبين الطيب عواد، بينه والقباج، بين عواد وجسوس، ولبريس، وغيرها.
ومن المقطوعات الطريفة ما قاله محمد الفاطمي الصقلي على لسان آلة الطرب العود: ص 74

ياساعة الأنس والسعود
بجمع شمل السرور عودي
وانشر على مجلس التصابي
عمام زهر وسحب عود
أما تراني حضرت إذ لا
يتم أنس بغير عود

ومن شعر التوسل الى الرسول عليه السلام في فترة الاستعمار يصف ما حل بالمغرب أقتطف هذه الأبيات للطيب عواد: ص 36

رسول الله ضاق بنا النطاق
وهالتنا خطوب «لاتطاق»
وليس لدى الشدائد أن ألمت
سواك مدافع وله السباق
لك الأشياء تنفعل اختيارا
وعن أمر الإله لكم تساق
تحاملت العدي جورا علينا
وتمّ لها اتحاد واتفاق
ومنكر قولها فينا تعاطت
وفحواه اختلاف واختلاق
فدافع يا رسول الله عنّا
عدوا منه قد نبع الشقاق

ومن قصيدة مولدية للأديب أحمد بن شعيب الأزموري أنشدها في ليلة احياء ذكري المولد النبوي أمام جلالة السلطان محمد بن يوسف سنة 1350/1930: ص 289

بمولد طه المصطفى تحسن الذكرى
وتمتلئ الأرواح بالبشر والبشرى
نبي هدى المولى القلوب به إلى
حقائق دين الله والبعثة الأخرى
قد اختاره الخلاق من خيرعنصر
علا قدره حتى علا الأنجم الزهرا
هو المصطفى عمّ الورى بحرٌ جوده
وإحسانه قد فاق في فيضه البحرا
..له المعجزات الواضحات التي غدت
وكل لسان عندها ينشر الذكرا
وأعظمها باق على الدهر قائم
قواطعه قد فاقت البيض والسمرا

أما المديح السلطان فمن نماذجه قصيدة نظمها الشاعر الطيب بن عبد الله ابن خضراء في مدح السلطات محمد بن يوسف وقد سافر إلى مدينة فاس يقول فيها: ص 278
لقد ذقت طعم البين بعد بعادكم
فقربكم حلو وبعدكم مرّ
سبا حبكم قلبي فأصبح بالنوى
أسير حمى فاس فيا حبذا الأسر
..ألمّت بي الأشواق للحضرة التي
بها هامت الألباب والبدو والحضر
نمت دوحة السلوان بين ربوعها
بطلعة من ينمو بأمداحه الشعر
ملاذ الورى مولاي يوسف من أتت
إليه وفودالعز يتبعها النصر
وخير ملوك الغرب بهجة غربنا
وسلطاننا المحبوب فهو لنا ذخر
له الفضل في الدنيا له المجد والثنا
له الذكر والعليا له النهي والأمر
كتاب المنار ملئ بالإفادات غني بالإنشادات، حرص صاحبه المؤلف أو الجامع على جمع شتات مجموعة كبيرة من القصائد والمقطوعات الشعرية التي تناولت موضوعات عديدة أهمها الإخوانيات والمساجلات وشعر المناسبات، والشاعر عبد المالك البليغثي لم يكن مجرد جامع لقصائد من الكناشات أو الجرائد أو غيرها، وإنما عاش أحداث الكثير من القصائد وملابساتها وظروفها، خاصة وأن أغلبها محوره مساجلات ومطارحات بين أبيه القاضي الأديب أحمد بن المأمون ومعاصريه من الأصدقاء الشعراء.
كما تكمن قيمة كتاب المنار في حفظه من الضياع كما هائلا من الأشعار المغربية لشعراء لهم باعهم الطويل في قرض الشعر ولهم حضور بهي في الساحة الثقافية أواخر القرن التاسع عشر وأوائل القرن العشرين.، كما أن الجامع الشاعر عبد المالك البلغيثي قدم لنا معلومات لا بأس بها عن كل شاعر، عن حياته وتكوينه وإنتاجه ووظيفته مشيرا إلى علاقته بوالده في كل المدن التي عمل بها، بفاس وسلا ومكناس وغيرها.
بالنسبة لشعراء سلا، لابد من العمل على جمع أشعارهم وتحقيقها ونشرها فيما بعد، باعتبارها ذاكرة وطنية للمدينة وأبنائها، وإن كان شعر الطيب عواد قد اختارته إحدى الطالبات موضوعا لرسالتها الجامعية، فإنها لم تنجح في لملمة شتات هذا الشعر ولا الحصول على أشعار الرجل لأسباب لا أعرفها وإن كان أهم سبب هو صعوبة الاتصال بأسرة الشاعر وما يتبع ذلك من تسويفات قد تؤدي إلى الانصراف عن العمل، كما أن نفس الأمر وارد بالنسبة لشعر الطيب ابن خضراء والباشا محمد الصبيحي، ثم الشاعر أبوبكر بن بناصر حركات أما أحمد الصبيحي فقد (أنجزت حول أعماله رسالتان جامعيتان نوقشتا بكلية آداب الرباط، الأولى لنيل دبلوم الدراسات العليا سنة 1999، والثانية لنيل الدكتوراه سنة 2007).
أما بالنسبة لأحمد البلغيثي فله ديوان مخطوط بالخزانة العلمية الصبيحية بسلا وبالخزانة العامة بالرباط، وحظي شعر عبد الله القباج بالجمع والتحقيق ونوقش رسالة جامعية بكلية آداب الرباط.
والخلاصة، فإن عمل الجامع/ المؤلف في هذا الكتاب «المنار» كما جاء في مقدمته: «هو إخراج ثلة من شعراء المغرب الأقصى إلى الوجود، وإثبات إنتاجهم دون التعليق عليه كناقد، فهذا الشوط أتركه لغيري ممن سيقف على دواوينهم الطافحة بأشعارهم وأدبهم، فهو أولى بالدرس والتعليق ووضع كل واحد منهم في منصته الأدبية والشعرية التي يستحقها» ص 13.
وأخيرا، فتحية شكر وتقدير للخزانة العلمية الصبيحية التي تعمل على إنقاذ الذخائر الأدبية والعلمية المغربية بالحرص على طبعها ونشرها، وهو مشروع جدير بالتهنئة، كما أن الشكر ممتد إلى جمعية سلا المستقبل التي تهدف من خلال هذه اللقاءات إلى بعث نهضة أدبية وعلمية في مدينة سلا،ن وإلى العمل من أجل استرجاع الدور الريادي الذي كانت تقوم به عبر تاريخها الحافل بالعطاء منذ أزمان بعيدة.
نص العرض الذي شاركت به الباحثة ضمن أنشطة «مهرجان سلوان» الذي نظمته «جمعية سلا المستقبل»، وأشرفت على تنظيم اللقاء الخزانة العلمية الصبيحية بمقرها بسلا، يوم الخميس 23 أبريل 2009
د. نجاة المريني

----------

